# Dash Cam AVI wont play



## davidgould (Jul 11, 2015)

Hey guys i am running a pre release build of win 10

i bought a dash cam for work . it records to AVI - i have it set to record on 2 min loops. when i try to put it onto my desktop from the SD card and try to play i - it sayd it can because it is corrput - i can play some of the files but not all of them. i have tried codecs to make it work and that dosent help ?

any thoughts?


----------



## joe957 (Mar 2, 2015)

Maybe the program is not compatible with the Pre-release of Windows 10.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Test using VLC.


----------



## davidgould (Jul 11, 2015)

There is no prog - it is a stand allone dash cam that records to a SD card - then i pull the files off the card onto my HD

I tried VCl and it would not open them either?

Could the problem be if it was set to record PAL or NTSC - As it was on the latter and was making two sets of files for one recording?


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Windows 10 is still being tested and there may be some few bugs that needs to be repaired. Did you install all updates for windows 10?

Try watching the video in another computer with a different version of OS to see if you can watch the video.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

PAL/NTSC are video related formats that are no longer valid with HD material. Computers have no restrictions related to PAL/NTSC video formats and any hardware that you purchase in your region would be the same format anyway.

Using another computer for testing would be a good idea. That will at least rule out a PC/OS issue.

Check the cam User Manual for file format/specs and how they should be played. Aside from that, assuming there isn't a PC/OS issue, the files are likely corrupted. VLC will typically play anything, including incomplete and some corrupted files.


----------



## davidgould (Jul 11, 2015)

Oddba11 said:


> PAL/NTSC are video related formats that are no longer valid with HD material. Computers have no restrictions related to PAL/NTSC video formats and any hardware that you purchase in your region would be the same format anyway.
> 
> Using another computer for testing would be a good idea. That will at least rule out a PC/OS issue.
> 
> Check the cam User Manual for file format/specs and how they should be played. Aside from that, assuming there isn't a PC/OS issue, the files are likely corrupted. VLC will typically play anything, including incomplete and some corrupted files.


i will give that a go guys - my laptop is still running a older OS . the only files the cam outputs on is AVI for the video and JPEG for the photos.

Is there any chance it could also be down to a low quality SD card or a faulty one ?


----------



## davidgould (Jul 11, 2015)

texasbullet said:


> Windows 10 is still being tested and there may be some few bugs that needs to be repaired. Did you install all updates for windows 10?
> 
> Try watching the video in another computer with a different version of OS to see if you can watch the video.


i tried to watch it on laptop - no luck - could it be the memory card?


----------



## davidgould (Jul 11, 2015)

Also i have played other AVI files on pc with no problems - i am starting to think that it is the memory card or the cam itself


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

AVI is just a video container. There are multiple audio and video codecs that can used in that container (ie: there isn't a standard). So just because it's an "avi" file doesn't mean anything. Having said that, assuming you can typically play avi files on the PC(s), you likely have the codecs needed.

Yes, it could be the memory card. It could be faulty, not the correct version, or just low quality. Many of the various type have multiple versions and cams often support a single type. Also, it could just be an unsupported brand. Yes, they should all be universal, but that is not always the case. Check the User Manual and see what type and class card are recommended. You could also check reviews to see if anyone suggests a brand/type that work.

Last it could be cam. But I would test the possible card issues before worrying about the cam.


----------



## davidgould (Jul 11, 2015)

Oddba11 said:


> AVI is just a video container. There are multiple audio and video codecs that can used in that container (ie: there isn't a standard). So just because it's an "avi" file doesn't mean anything. Having said that, assuming you can typically play avi files on the PC(s), you likely have the codecs needed.
> 
> Yes, it could be the memory card. It could be faulty, not the correct version, or just low quality. Many of the various type have multiple versions and cams often support a single type. Also, it could just be an unsupported brand. Yes, they should all be universal, but that is not always the case. Check the User Manual and see what type and class card are recommended. You could also check reviews to see if anyone suggests a brand/type that work.
> 
> Last it could be cam. But I would test the possible card issues before worrying about the cam.


I tried my Samsung brand SD card in it and just tried to play the files there and it worked totally fine

It must just have been the brand of SD card or the case it might have been a one off duff one. I have put the original SD card in another dash cam i have - i will pull that one out tomorrow and see if it has the same issue

thanks alot for your help guys


----------

